# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  برنامج التعلم الحديث لتتعلم أساسيات حياة المسلم (وضوء ,صلاة ,مناسك حج وعمرة..وكثير )

## mohamed73

برنامج  التعلم الحديث  لتتعلم كيفية الوضوء والصلاة ومناسك الحج والعمرة بالطريقة الصحيحة 
ووغسل ودفن الميت ....والكثير     نبذه عن البرنامج :-  برنامج  التعلم الحديث  الذي من خلالة ستتعلم كل شئ عن  العبادات وواجباتها وتتعلم  جوانب الحياة الدينية , الكثير منا قد يخطأ في  أفعال من العبادات وهو  لايعلم ولذلك أقدم لكم تلك الهدية الرائعة التي من  خلالها سيستفيد منها كل  مسلم ومسلمة لتتعلم كيفية الوضوء والصلاة ومناسك  الحج والعمرة بالطريقة  الصحيحة 
وغسل ودفن الميت ....والكثير  
____________________________ 
Download 
jumbofile_سريع ويدعم الاستكمال 
لتحميل برنامج التعلم الحديث من هنا : 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

----------


## moncef71

بارك الله فيك

----------


## immergsm

شكرا اخييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## immergsm

شكرا اخييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## alhojile

جزاك الله خير

----------


## osmanam

مشكووووور علي البرنامج

----------

